# Srixon Z545 Irons / Z F45 3 Wood / Smart Square Putter Reviews - Inital Thoughts



## farfaeforfar (Feb 12, 2015)

Hi Folks,

I've swithered on whether to post a review on my new sticks after really only a weeks hitting them but have a good enough idea where I am heading with them. For reading on take it as a view from a high handicapper, I think its fairer as I still have to play for mine and I'm assuming the worst. I'll try and keep a rolling up date over the next 2 or 3 months to see how I progress. Showing how I fair over a longer period with a new bag of sticks, think of it as a long term test....

Srixon Z545's - 3-PW

When i ordered my set from Scott at SGGT I specifcally wanted a 3 iron in the bag. Don't know why but I did . Unwrapping the irons showed they had a thicker sole than I'd originally remembered but overall just as nice when they sit behind a ball. I've played/practiced the last year with old Cleveland TA3 Forged Irons which were better players clubs so the sole difference has taken a little getting used to, I have to be honest about that. However when you see the Srixon it isn't overly obvious that its not an out and out players iron. Mine have Project X 5.5's shafts after finding they worked best at fitting. I've hit well over 300 balls in the week I have had them and I'm happy to report they are working for me. I was lucky to get to spend the time today hitting them from the turf. They do fly really well, zippy looking when caught right. These irons have the steel face, so feel is a little harder than the 745's Tommo has. That said I've came to understand the strike by its sound. When its a click, its out the centre. If it's a clack sound its nearer the toe. Finally a clunky kinda sound is towards the heel. One thing though is unless you make a real mess of it they do still go when not struck 100%, obviously they don't fly as far but they definitely let you away with a lot. I spent a bit of time after the range hitting bump and runs on the practice green. More to see how the ball felt coming off the face than the result as the practice green is, erm, a little rough at the moment. That said they feel nice and there is plenty of feedback on the connection with the ball. A little more practice (ok a lot) and I'm pretty confident I'll be getting reasonably handy with the little bump and runs. 
Overall, at the moment at least I am happy with what I have gotten. Easy hitting, powerful irons with better than straight cast irons. The last photo is to show that the 545, in terms of face size isn't hugely bigger than the TA3. The 545 is underneath with the TA3 sat directly on top.







Srixon Z F45 3 Wood

I really liked the 3 wood at the fitting, I hit all the woods I tried that day woeful to be honest. So the shaft choice came from Scotts knowledge and going by my feel of it at the fitting. I ended up with the Diamana White D+70 (i think). I've been trying to work on hitting my woods before this was delivered to make sure I got the best from it that I could. Its been a revelation, its flight is penetrating and it seems to zip straight away. I'd been set on the Titliest 915 3 wood but the Srixon (with this shaft) seemed to work for me really well. That said someone else will probably think its rubbish so it's subjective. Its also highlighted why I've got a lesson booked with Pete Arnott also. My technique isn't quite right when trying to hit this (and the 3 iron) off the deck. So I need to work on that on the run up to the start of the season. The only blemish on the Srixon has been the fact the face seems soft. By that I mean that a couple of the hits off a tee (as I'll only have this as my only wood at the start of the season) marked the face quite badly, as is there is visible surface scratches that feel rough when you run your finger over. It's something I'll need to keep an eye on as time moves on. Overall I'm happy with a more penetrating flight, better dispersion and some added length. 





Cleveland Smart Square Putter

I'm going to leave this one short. I'd tried this in Direct Golf a couple of times and really liked it. I held off pulling the trigger as although I liked it I didn't think it was a Â£99 putter. I was spoiled as I had a loan Odyssey SRT that I had been using for the last few months of playing in 2014. However I managed to pick mine up off ebay for Â£50 with a Winn 1.32 grip fitted and it's in near mint condition. I've had a few putts round the practice green with it, the last of which was this afternoon. It has a nice weighting with the Winn grip fitted and the feel off the face is fairly positive. I'm struggling though with getting speed of putts right, I just never feel like I hit it hard enough. However I know I need more practice (read lots) and also need to wait on the greens being open or the practice green being tidied up a little. Again I'm really happy with looks and feel.






Whats next?

Firstly is more practice but also some lessons in between to address a few issues I have. Mostly with the 3 iron and 3 wood. But I'm happy to work on whatever Peter Arnott wants me to do.
I'm hoping at some point to get a 50 degree gap wedge. The Srixon PW has a 44 loft and I only have a 56 SW. So a 50deg wedge fills the gap nicely.
Getting back to see Scott Gourlay at Elmwood to do 2 things. 1) Spend time finding my distances for each of the new clubs. At present I have no real clue what I club I need for 120, 140 or 190 yards. 2) Try getting fitted for a Driver and/or a Hybrid or 5 wood to fill the 3wood then 3 iron gap.
Lastly get playing on the course in the next couple of weeks.

Sorry its been such a long thread!!!!


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 13, 2015)

nice looking clubs, shame about the putter..... fugly


----------



## farfaeforfar (Feb 13, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			nice looking clubs, shame about the putter..... fugly
		
Click to expand...

Someone has to loove the ugly ones!  Plus it matches its owner!!!!


----------



## D4RK1 (Feb 13, 2015)

Those irons are lovely. I don't think I could hit a 3 iron off the deck. Good luck for the new season


----------



## GeneralStore (Feb 13, 2015)

I bought the same irons, went from Mizuno MP 53s to them and it has made a big difference on the mis-hits. With the loft etc they are alot longer and have caused problems in my bag, but thats now sorted. 
Srixon do an AW with this set that you can order online from Tour Spec Golf (they only sell it in Japan), which I have ordered and used it to replace my Vokey 50 degree wedge. 

These irons help with mis-hits (toe and heel) and also with catching the ball slightly fat or thin, especially with those soles, it doesnt dig in much at all. 

The pro at our club who regularly places on the surrey pro circuit plays the 545's as well, asked him why he didnt go with the 745 and he just said he wants to make the game as easy as possible.

The prettiness to forgiveness ratio on these irons is going to be very hard to beat


----------



## faarigia (Feb 14, 2015)

Having taken the game up again after a long lay off i decided to buy a budget package set from American Golf. The guys at my nearest branch at Lakeside Shopping Centre in Thurrock were extremely helpful and friendly and stopped me worrying that i would make a prat of myself in front of people who know what they're doing! Shortly after buying the budget set i bought a new sand wedge-a Wilson Deep Red and it made such a difference to my short game that i soon bought a full iron set of the same clubs from American Golf.I can't praise these clubs enough as 6 months later my handicap has dropped from 28 to 22. They are a great looking set of clubs and to my mind probably the best set of game improvers. If they can help my game then they can surely help anybobys. I just hope that i may be able to find a driver that instils the same level of confidence that these clubs have given me.


----------



## farfaeforfar (Feb 14, 2015)

I'll be sure to check the Wilson's out.........


----------

